# Servite bragging about 18-0 score. Poor taste?



## A Board (Jan 23, 2020)

Servite men's soccer beat Orange Lutheran 18-0. All the other Trinity league teams kept the score down 9-0. Servite is posting and bragging. Poor taste by Servite?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 23, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Frank (Jan 23, 2020)

Where would they be bragging?  Having my son have played there for Coach Spencer I can guarantee coach doesn’t see this as an accomplishment. Also, looking at the box score it looks like a lot of underclassmen scored so for a program like that this is holding back.


----------



## A Board (Jan 23, 2020)

Servite_Sports on Instagram. 10 pictures posted listing and celebrating every goal. Several of players linked post to their account directing you to it the school account.
Definately celebrating.  Just asking for thoughts? Seems to be in poor taste.


----------



## A Board (Jan 23, 2020)

Frank said:


> Where would they be bragging?  Having my son have played there for Coach Spencer I can guarantee coach doesn’t see this as an accomplishment. Also, looking at the box score it looks like a lot of underclassmen scored so for a program like that this is holding back.


Really-- "For a program like that this is holding back"
That just says it all. If you are representative of the program- Servite is not the school I thought it was. That statement is just sad.


----------



## CShanahan (Jan 23, 2020)

Having a child who plays in the Trinity league (NOT for Servite) I can say that Servite DOES post about EVERY score, not just in THIS game.... However, I find it VERY poor sportsmanship to allow a team to run up a score like that! Knowing we play Orange Lutheran our coach will bring up underclassman who will be Varsity next year...


----------



## Frank (Jan 23, 2020)

A Board said:


> Servite_Sports on Instagram. 10 pictures posted listing and celebrating every goal. Several of players linked post to their account directing you to it the school account.
> Definately celebrating.  Just asking for thoughts? Seems to be in poor taste.


They post every game. I agree 18 is a lot, however if you look at the grades of the players that scored more than half  are under classmen. Those kids are excited to score any varsity goal and are Trying to earn more playing time.

Servite has won 6 or 7 straight Trinity league titles and have been a top D1 ranked team. They are usually loaded and win at all levels so “a program like this” is very deep and their sophomores can beat a rebuilding OLU program. 

its ok to not like Servite in soccer. It’s the same hate that MD gets in football.


----------



## A Board (Jan 23, 2020)

_its ok to not like Servite in soccer. It’s the same hate that MD gets in football._
I actually rooted for Servite before this I saw this score. I liked that Mater Dei didnt win all the titles. Football, BBall, track and field. 
However, this just seemed wrong. SJB kept it 10-0. 
(They had the best football program....just saying...If I was going to hate top dog).
Your response seems to be representative of Servite. I find it really sad. 
Servite went from first to worst in my book. I've lost respect for their program. The response I've heard is the same with everyone else I've spoken to - smh.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 24, 2020)

I dunno for a 7-5-4 team that has at least 3x ussda (Pat's) academy players on the roster you would think they are would do things differently but whatever.


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 24, 2020)

You’d think that as young players striving to improve, they’d be better off playing stiffer competition.  18-0 is kinda silly.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> You’d think that as young players striving to improve, they’d be better off playing stiffer competition.  18-0 is kinda silly.


Was it a required league game?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Jan 24, 2020)

Sure seems like unnecessary gloating to me. One word- karma...


----------



## SoCal23 (Jan 24, 2020)

This happens all the time in high school athletics...no different than the following:

Boys Basketball: Mater Dei 109- Steveston 35
Girls Basketball (JV) Orange Lutheran 58 -  San Juan Hills  4

It's just part of the game. If they are playing underclassmen, in a mandatory league game, they have to play their game. Stop the Servite hate...


----------



## dad4 (Jan 24, 2020)

Lower levels of soccer need a mercy rule.  If you can get up by seven, you win immediately.  

If that means it is a ten minute game, then so be it.  If they are all ten minute games, then change leagues.


----------



## Frank (Jan 24, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> You’d think that as young players striving to improve, they’d be better off playing stiffer competition.  18-0 is kinda silly.


It was a required league game and if you look at the CIFSS rankings Servite has the 2nd toughest strength of section only behind Cathedral. You can go to MaxPreps and see this.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jan 24, 2020)

Those wacky Catholics.


----------



## jimbohonky (Jan 24, 2020)

Let’s see if they can beat us 18-0 down here in SC.
Then they can brag all they like


----------



## Frank (Jan 25, 2020)

Are they allowed to celebrate by beating Bosco yesterday and taking over the 1 seed in Trinity? I’m sure the school is waiting for A Boards approval and respect before they post their highlights.


----------



## jimbohonky (Jan 26, 2020)

Frank said:


> Are they allowed to celebrate by beating Bosco yesterday and taking over the 1 seed in Trinity? I’m sure the school is waiting for A Boards approval and respect before they post their highlights.


Why, yes! That 1-0 win far outstrips the 18-0 beat down. Nice work!!


----------



## A Board (Jan 27, 2020)

Frank said:


> Are they allowed to celebrate by beating Bosco yesterday and taking over the 1 seed in Trinity? I’m sure the school is waiting for A Boards approval and respect before they post their highlights.


Someone's salty! Agree with Jimbohonky -  I respect a hard earned win.


----------



## JumboJack (Jan 27, 2020)

My daughter attends a very small private school D VI. There are four girls including herself that have played any type of organized club soccer. Everyone else on the team have little to no experience other than some AYSO in their past. Needless to say it has been a tough season (although they got their first two wins this week).
They have seen both ends of the spectrum. A team that could have creamed them let up after it was 5-0. They passed they ball around and basically played keep away. My daughter (she is the keeper) said that that was more embarrassing that if they would have kept coming at them.

Most other teams put in the second and third string players. The problem with that is that those kids really want to score (who can blame them) and then it becomes somewhat manageable for them (they still lose lol). The only time I have any problem is when the coach keeps the starters in the whole game and they keep trying to score like they would if they were trailing.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Jan 27, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> My daughter attends a very small private school D VI. There are four girls including herself that have played any type of organized club soccer. Everyone else on the team have little to no experience other than some AYSO in their past. Needless to say it has been a tough season (although they got their first two wins this week).
> They have seen both ends of the spectrum. A team that could have creamed them let up after it was 5-0. They passed they ball around and basically played keep away. My daughter (she is the keeper) said that that was more embarrassing that if they would have kept coming at them.
> 
> Most other teams put in the second and third string players. The problem with that is that those kids really want to score (who can blame them) and then it becomes somewhat manageable for them (they still lose lol). The only time I have any problem is when the coach keeps the starters in the whole game and they keep trying to score like they would if they were trailing.


Losing is never easy, whether it be a last second winning goal, PKs, or a massive drubbing. But I think your daughter's and your perspective can provide some guidance when there are games between severely mismatched teams. One would think that enacting the mercy rule would be the best way to handle it, but your daughter's comments confirm at least what I think- it's quite (and perhaps more) embarrassing to endlessly chase the ball around in what degenerates into what feels like a cruel game of playground keep away.  IMO once the winning team is up by a comfortable margin, pulling starters, and even going numbers down would be preferable. 

Regardless, kudos to your daughter and her teammates for sticking it out- no matter what their season record is, they're winners in my book.


----------



## JumboJack (Jan 28, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> Losing is never easy, whether it be a last second winning goal, PKs, or a massive drubbing. But I think your daughter's and your perspective can provide some guidance when there are games between severely mismatched teams. One would think that enacting the mercy rule would be the best way to handle it, but your daughter's comments confirm at least what I think- it's quite (and perhaps more) embarrassing to endlessly chase the ball around in what degenerates into what feels like a cruel game of playground keep away.  IMO once the winning team is up by a comfortable margin, pulling starters, and even going numbers down would be preferable.
> 
> *Regardless, kudos to your daughter and her teammates for sticking it out- no matter what their season record is, they're winners in my book.*


Thank you for the kind words. The good thing is that they are having fun this season. It's more about wins and losses. It's the bus rides and team meetings and yes the occasional win. It's also great to see some of the girls that were basically clueless at the beginning of the season start to develop, gain confidence and contribute.


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Jan 28, 2020)

Agree with @JumboJack . playing keep away from a team feels just as bad and embarrassing as having them still try to score.

5-0 with the keep away disrespect only makes you look better in the box scores, but not in the game itself and to the losers to whom it really matters. As for the underclassmen that probably scored their first varsity goals, I can see why they would want to post those. Blame the system that created the matchup in the first place, not the school that has to decide how to best hide their excellence.


----------



## Toch (Feb 4, 2020)

A Board said:


> Servite men's soccer beat Orange Lutheran 18-0. All the other Trinity league teams kept the score down 9-0. Servite is posting and bragging. Poor taste by Servite?


Poor taste on your part for coming on to a site trying to get a bashing session on a bunch of teenage kids.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 4, 2020)

Toch said:


> Poor taste on your part for coming on to a site trying to get a bashing session on a bunch of teenage kids.


The coach and website writers are almost certainly adults.   Dont try to pretend the kids are responsible.


----------



## behindthescene (Apr 17, 2020)

My son plays for that servite team and he and his friends had no intent to brag about that game. They posted the score to their instagrams as they always do with a win. They did not enjoy playing that game and they would have preferred to not play it. They did not take pride in winning that game 18-0 and they worked harder for the games ahead and they won a CIF championship due to their hard work.


----------

